# Big North ga trail camera bear



## mightykasey14 (Dec 18, 2009)

New picture I got of a big bear on camera. I know its hard to tell weight on these things but I think he is massive. His back right foot looks to be 12-14 inchs and his neck is huge, can't see his ears, and a straight belly. Comparing him to some of these record bears posted this year I don't think theres much difference. 500 pounder maybe?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 18, 2009)

Bearsquatch, for sure!


----------



## turkeyhunter2009 (Dec 18, 2009)

nice rug there


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Dec 18, 2009)

He sure is a big one!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Dec 18, 2009)

big ole joker


----------



## mtcur (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice bear! It wood be a chore to load in the truck,but worth it.


----------



## karlfishing (Dec 19, 2009)

just out of curiosity, what is the gps location of that camera when it took that shot? im not planning on hunting there or anything, just wondering


----------



## trophy-1 (Dec 19, 2009)

this bear wt 400 lb just to give you something to gage by


----------



## mightykasey14 (Dec 19, 2009)

trophy-1 said:


> this bear wt 400 lb just to give you something to gage by



Not much difference are they?


----------



## LanceColeman (Dec 22, 2009)

Actually yea there is yet ever so slightly. the bear in the trail cam still has some "leggyness" to him. in any event he's still a huge bear. I would give him somewhere around the 350-375 mark. No where near the 500 mark. Some folks think it has to be a 400#er to be a bull. those folks aint seen 250 plus bears in real life either. Anything over the 250 mark is a big dadgum critter.


----------



## stylish magnum (Jan 5, 2010)

where are you located in dawsonville. i live off of highway 53 just wondering


----------



## jp94 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good Bear! Just think how big he will be next year, hope you get him.


----------

